# Best ideas for an interesting & aggressive fish?



## zackbot (May 4, 2012)

Hi,

This is my 1st post, so sorry if its in the wrong spot!

I am getting either a 26 or 45 gal tank and would like some ideas of cool fish to put in it! I am experienced in fish-keeping, but not a pro. I would like a fish that is ....

1. Good looking
2. Interesting to watch
3. Aggressive (will eat feeder goldfish!)
4. Sociable (I'd like to have other fish too ... I know that jives against #3 above)

I was thinking of piranhas but have heard some (-) things about them. Does anyone know of a perfect fish for me? Thanks!


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

You might be able to do a trio of gulper catfish. They can eat fish up to twice their size, but usually do fine together.
I'm not sure of how big a tank they need, they get to about 9.5 inches.


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

In a tank of that size, you aren't going to be able to get much. Most of the fish that fit your criteria are cichlids needing 75+ gal tanks like oscar. Piranha actually need rather large tanks as they are a large schooling fish. 

You could try a puffer fish tank. I don't know much about their upkeep, but they are certainly not something you see every day. They don't eat feeder goldfish (in fact most goldfish could eat them) but they are voracious hunters of snails.


----------



## Tazman (Jan 15, 2012)

Piranha are also banned in a lot of states in the USA and best avoided 

Agree that there is not a lot of large fish that you would be able to put in that tank.

Exodon Paradoxus or bucktooth tetra may work but they require a group of 6 and will eat almost anything else if given the chance...they are sort of mini piranhas.


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

get a 55 and do chilids =)


----------

